# S7-graph



## borstek (16 Januar 2008)

gibt ies irgendwo unterlagen zu sehen wo detalliert etwas über den S7-GRAPHEN geschrieben wird und über den Zusammenhand von Quellordnern.


----------



## sps-concept (16 Januar 2008)

*Graph*

Hallo welchen Zusammenhang mit Quellordnern meinste denn? Und über Graph allgemein gibts sicher bei Siemens ein Handbuch oder Kursunterlagen.

André


----------



## godi (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

In dem folgenden Link kannst du Handbücher suchen.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...prim=3&lang=de&content=skm/search.asp?&Query=

godi


----------



## godi (16 Januar 2008)

*Ausbildungsunterlagen Siemens*

Und hier noch die Ausbildungsunterlagen von Siemens.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

Unter C1 findest du Graph7


----------



## borstek (16 Januar 2008)

Ok JUNGS... D A N K E  

Könnt einer mir sagen, wie sich das verhält im parametrierten FB der vom S7_GRAPHEN angegeben Parametern mit dem deklarierten SW_TAP : SW_TOP : SW_AUTO Funktionen. SW_AUTO ist mir klar, aber die beiden Funktionen für TAP und TOP noch nicht so ganz... :twisted:


----------



## Dima (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
schau mal hier: Hilfe zu S7-GRAPH: >Ablaufsteuerungen programmieren: >
>Parametrieren und Aufrufen des S7-GRAPH-FB: >Eingangsparameter des 
S7-GRAPH-FB > Beschreibung.
Hoffe konnte Dir helfen


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

borstek schrieb:


> Ok JUNGS... D A N K E
> 
> Könnt einer mir sagen, wie sich das verhält im parametrierten FB der vom S7_GRAPHEN angegeben Parametern mit dem deklarierten SW_TAP : SW_TOP : SW_AUTO Funktionen. SW_AUTO ist mir klar, aber die beiden Funktionen für TAP und TOP noch nicht so ganz... :twisted:



SW_TAP ist die Betriebsart tippen. 
Bei erfüllter Transition *und* Flankenwechsel von 0 nach 1 am Parameter T_PUSH wird ein Schritt weitergeschaltet.

SW_TOP ist die Betriebsart Automatik oder weiterschalten.
Bei erfüllter Transition *oder* Flankenwechsel von 0 nach 1 am Parameter T_PUSH wird ein Schritt weitergeschaltet.

Man beachte die fettgedruckten Wörter


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Man beachte die fettgedruckten Wörter



da muß man ja englisch können um zu verstehen, dass du auf AND und OR anspielst


----------

